# Spike TV: Andre Berto vs Josesito Lopez & Shawn Porter vs Erick Bone RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9:00 EST tonight on SPIKE TV


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Beast is back cant wait

Wish it was Porter vs Mayfield, is Bone any good?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The Beast is back cant wait
> 
> Wish it was Porter vs Mayfield, is Bone any good?


I was told from other posters that Bone is a good fighter and they were surprised that he would fight on short notice. Mayfield would have been better though imo w/o ever seeing Bone


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Spike tape delaying this on the west coast is stupid


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Spike tape delaying this on the west coast is stupid


seriously? I hope we don't spoil it then. I can check for a legal stream


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm checking the website, and I can't see if they're streaming it or not
http://www.spike.com/shows/premier-boxing-champions


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Josesito bout to go beast mode tonight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I was told from other posters that Bone is a good fighter and they were surprised that he would fight on short notice. Mayfield would have been better though imo w/o ever seeing Bone


Mayfield is a decent lil fighter him, because of their styles him and Porter woulda been an all out war im gutted its not happening



~Cellzki~ said:


> Josesito bout to go beast mode tonight


Im actually scared, if theres one person that can drag Berto into a war its Lopez because thats all he knows how to do, if Berto trades with this guy Berto's gna get KO'd, Berto looks roided up though hope he wins


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tarver is back commentating


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I havent heard much yet but the commentary is much better than NBC's


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I was surprised that was Shawn Porter's dad. Looks more like his older brother :lol:.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

hitman's slurring his speech kinda bad.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I havent heard much yet but the commentary is much better than NBC's


This lady is an infinite times better than Laila Ali.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Uk getting delayed coverage then?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Target is back commentating


Tarver :happy One of the best in the biz.. great to have him back.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bulakenyo said:


> hitman's slurring his speech kinda bad.


Was about to come here to say just that.

He sounds really bad..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Did anybody else watch the hour long special for the fighters tonight and Garcia who pulled out


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This lady is an infinite times better than Laila Ali.


Laila has absolutely no enthusiasm in her voice. She was cringeworthy. Dana Jacobs is a vet at commentating I remember her from ESPN


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Tarver :happy One of the best in the biz.. great to have him back.


Yeah I thought he surpassed Roy Jones in commentating


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Laila has absolutely no enthusiasm in her voice. She was cringeworthy. Dana Jacobs is a vet at commentating I remember her from ESPN


For some reason, she reminds me of Hanah Storm.

Umm... these ringwalks are awful.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

looks like circus TBH.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11 where the stream be


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit, I thought it was Bone, but it's Bone-e (emphasis on the e). I remember him on FNF. Fought a guy named Montes.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Mayfield is a decent lil fighter him, because of their styles him and Porter woulda been an all out war im gutted its not happening
> 
> Im actually scared, if theres one person that can drag Berto into a war its Lopez because thats all he knows how to do, if Berto trades with this guy Berto's gna get KO'd, Berto looks roided up though hope he wins


well Berto most definitely needs to retire for good if he loses tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dana was suspended from ESPN for getting publicly drunk and saying she was going to fuck ND's Touchdown Jesus. LOL
She is a fellow michigan suppporter.


----

Love tarver being back though.
Porter still fighting like a brute. SMH


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Why does referee Jack Reiss have a headband on


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Porter got hurt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter hype train is gonna die tonight.
He should have left his father, his dad has done him no favors in his development.
Bone' rocked his ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Porter 
Both landed big punches toward the end


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The camera on the ref's head looks retarded, did they have that shit on last Saturday's card?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Why does referee Jack Reiss have a headband on


a camera, pretty cool production technique as well.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Ref cam was rather lackluster. Couldn't really see much.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spike TVs commentary team shits on NBCs from last week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9Porter Bone isn't active enough


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can i get a link to a stream


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Wtf is up with the Boxnation coverage ?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, my friend who only keeps up with guys like Broner and floyd just texted me asking if I am watching the fights......I had forgotten about tonight, boxing really is coming to the masses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Close 10-9 Bone
29-28 Porter


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

God I love how porter get so low like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter is lucky as hell Garcia pull out. The way he is getting hit Garcia might have knocked him out.
Porter hasn't been the since Jordan beat his ass in Clevland.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, SHawn Porter is so strong and rough. I'd like to see him fight Timothy Bradley.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Porter
39-37 Porter


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bone is doing rather well....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

These replays SUCK! INstead of highlighting punches, they're highlighting these shit cameras.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

These ref cameras should be used more often.
They will be great when looking at refs calls and penalties


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Porter is lucky as hell Garcia pull out. The way he is getting hit Garcia might have knocked him out.
> Porter hasn't been the since Jordan beat his ass in Clevland.


Brook took his soul you mean.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Showtime KO of the year


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ko5!!!! Big finish by Porter


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

where the stream beeeee


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow a actual called knockout.
The ref cams keep they refs honest.
Nice comeback from Porter but Porter is done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Brook took his soul you mean.


Nope Jordan. Jordan beat that man in Clevland on ESPN2 and they stole the win from him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Too bad Garcia wasn't in there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Great show for tv


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> These ref cameras should be used more often.
> They will be great when looking at refs calls and penalties


agree. they should use it for May-Pac


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Good fight Bone caught a bad break with the injury.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellator guys are dong well with Tarver and boxing in general.
A lot better than Mauro and Showtime.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like Bone got Martinez'ed


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/O9UlbhZtOnz

Boxnation are scum.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where the stream beeeee


I'm watching on TV but try here http://www.gofeed2all.eu/type/football.html


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Berto athleticism alone should get him past Lopez....who looked absolutely slow and lazy in his last bout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hearns speech is pretty bad.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell vs badou jack.....hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh the next spike card is nice


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Next up is Chris arreola in a swing bout


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

these are two fat mother effers, ridiculous


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Wasn't Arreola suppsoed to stop with the Coronas?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirrell gonna KO Jack.
Once they crack they don't come back.

Curtis looks like he just came out the buffet.

Chris Arreola has given up on trying to be an elite fighter, he is just there to steal money from hispanics with the hope that he comes back, but he isn't.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: Wasn't Arreola suppsoed to stop with the Coronas?


Career high weight for him, and that's saying something.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"2 heavyweights who know how to throw....hot dogs in their mouths"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola hit too cleanly too much.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, i'll be surprised if we see the end of the 1st round.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Arreola's jelly-rolls peaking out of his trunks. He looks fucking awful.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola so fucking out of shape he can't even finish Harper.
Arreola is done completely.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nice round here. Chris will get the ko next round


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: Wasn't Arreola suppsoed to stop with the Coronas?


whenever that dude loses he swears hes take a certain junk food out of his diet :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

harper just rockeArreoa and hurt him to the body.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The waistband has risen... in size.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Alright. I'm home. :horse

Damn son , Arreola looks terrible mang.... :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Body shots from Harper stoped Chris in his tracks. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lip Sync battle? Isn't that that shit Jimmy Fallon or that late night guy made famous? Damn, they running out of ideas.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Arreola can't even throw a 3 punch string, the guy is going to cruise to an 8 round decision.....8 rounds...smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chris may screw around and lose


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris is a disappointment.
Dude really should be down in the 220s.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that Tarver commentating?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Harper might just pull the upset. Arreola looks fucking horrible.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bit worrying for Arreola. A guy like this isn't supposed to give him a fight. Fair play to Harper, he's a bit better than i expected, and there's not a damn thing wrong with his heart. But of course we know Arreola isn't quite the same fighter he once was and is waaaay overweight, so it's hardly shocking.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Jesus! Arreola took a nasty shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

harper's body shot has Arreola fading fast and getting wider and wider.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Now those are replays.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Arreola's already out of gas, this guy's gonna lose the decision


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Deontay would have hurt this man..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chris got hurt in that round


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

WTH is Arreola doing..

I thought he was just trying to log in more minutes of real fight time before finishing the other guy.

He seems to be losing steam quick.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohhh, Areola hurt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola seriously hurt now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Is that Tarver commentating?


:yep Sure is. I've missed the guy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Arreola broke his hand!? His faced looked weird and he's waving his hand aroun.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Oddly entertaining...this. :smile


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think Arreola broke his hand!? His faced looked weird and he's waving his hand aroun.


hes coming off an elbow surgery


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

op


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn. that left uppercut tho.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hes coming off an elbow surgery


Oh, that makes sense. Made a bit of a "whiny face" and waved his arm around.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Glass elbows exist in boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hes coming off an elbow surgery


I suspected so. He's making the same motion I make when I hurt my elbow


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ignoring these guy's weight, and the one time hype & expectations surrounding Arreola.. this fight is fucking fun!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Aarreola had this fight in round 1 and becaouse of his poor conditioning let it go. 
Harper's body attack has him pushing his shots now.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

harpers going to need a ko to beat aereolla on a main events card


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Harper's style and heart.
Wish he could work on droping about 50 lbs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, they gave Arreola the last round!?


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Arreola's right hand has nothing on it right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Harper doesn't get robbed.
I have him winning every round after the 1st.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

About the worst shape I ever seen Arreola :!:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this will be pretty much three beatings in a row that aereolla has suffered


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bulakenyo said:


> Arreola's right hand has nothing on it right now.


He's been pushing all his punches since the 1st round.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

As I predicted earlier harper is about to take this chump on points.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Fun fight


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Arreola keeps falling into Harper with that right hand


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a fun drunken brawl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Harper now looks really bad.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> As I predicted earlier harper is about to take this chump on points.


on a main events card?

no, hes going to lose a UD


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jesus Christ.
Haymon has the magic touch on these cards.
One of these dude is getting knocked out in the 8th.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Harper has a hell of a trainer.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this the fight of the ye so far?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm I'm in mountain time zone, guess its not tape delayed for me?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Harper blew it. great fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Harper can't hold when hurt and it's cost him the fight.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Tarver's co-hosts are clearly MMA oriented fight broadcasters, not as deep into pro boxing as they can be, but they're working hard.

Good fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Harper but up a entertaining fight.
If he had a chin and lost weight he would be someone to keep an eye on.
Sadly that chin he has is pure china.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

With the kd, I could see Chris winning by a point


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Fun fight but Arreola is embarassingly fat and slow. Might as well do a rematch, then at least Harper might be in shape and could beat him. Can't see anything else other than him getting smashed by Wilder as an easy defense of his title, or being fed to a prospect. He's done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Is this the fight of the ye so far?


hell nah
Its entertaining in a tough man sense, but this isn't that great a fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Is this the fight of the ye so far?


For me, it definitely is so far. I loved it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

78 - 73
77 - 74
Arreola WTF
Card were already filled out


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder if Seth Mitchell would win a rematch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Robbery in my opinion, I had it a draw.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! This sit started earlier than the time posted. I missed the Porter fight. Wsa it any good?


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

How wide reaching is Spike TV in the US?

At least 50% the reach of NBC/ABC/CBS?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> ow! This sit started earlier than the time posted. I missed the Porter fight. Wa it any good?


decent fight with a really good finish


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Locomotive Curt!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! This sit started earlier than the time posted. I missed the Porter fight. Wsa it any good?


It was very good.
Bone' was giving Porter the business, until he rolled his ankle badly which left him as a sitting duck and he got knocked out late.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! This sit started earlier than the time posted. I missed the Porter fight. Wsa it any good?


Slow start, started whipping his man hard in the 4th....opponent might have hurt his ankle but he got Kayoed with a left hook and right hand on the ropes, kind of like Paulie was

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! This sit started earlier than the time posted. I missed the Porter fight. Wsa it any good?


It was OK. But not good if you're a big backer of Porter.

Not quite ready for primetime fights.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Man Chris ate some HELLACIOUS shots in that shit. :deal


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Here comes Birdo.

Lopez could put on a shocker. Birdo always gets suckered into a war.

....the fuck was Mike Tyson doing? Who else saw that shit?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did yall catch that? Josesito Lopz with his JAW BREAKING POWER


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, the next PBC card doesn't sound so great.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Did yall catch that? Josesito Lopz with his JAW BREAKING POWER


Lmao - who writes this stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lol Tyson trying to get that doughy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Here comes Birdo.
> 
> Lopez could put on a shocker. Birdo always gets suckered into a war.
> 
> ....the fuck was Mike Tyson doing? Who else saw that shit?


Even his dancing skills are shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bulakenyo said:


> How wide reaching is Spike TV in the US?
> 
> At least 50% the reach of NBC/ABC/CBS?


SpikeTV is in around 100 million subscribers it a standard channel on cable on many networks.
Your networks (abc,cbs, and nbc) are theoretically in every home probably 300 million homes, so Spike probably in 1/3rd of the homes that can get network channels.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol Tyson trying to get that doughy


Did you see them 1985 Nike's he had on? ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Berto's shoulder so healed-up... he's going to be doing his shoulder roll in there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny Jacobs vs. Truax is going to be a great fight
Dirrell vs. Jack a great fight.

My goodness Al is bringing it.

Josisto looked terrible against Maidana,. I mean down right terrible. Berto is going to kill him IMHO


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Lopez a tough sum' beech


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Even his dancing skills are shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

How are you back after beating upsher chambers? Like seriously....

And Lopez didn't look to good in his last fights either....and are we still talking about Lopez-Ortiz??? 

That was like 3 years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm spiked for this fight. I could see anything happening. Glad I'm not betting


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Berto's shoulder so healed-up... he's going to be doing his shoulder roll in there.


Oh please god no. :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Here comes Birdo.
> 
> Lopez could put on a shocker. Birdo always gets suckered into a war.
> 
> ....the fuck was Mike Tyson doing? Who else saw that shit?


I'm desperately trying to un-see it :verysad


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

If I remember correctly didn't Berto look terrible vs Chambers?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lopez has tons of heart, love him as a fighter and how he lets it all out.
Berto is gonna bring it though.

God damn, just looked at the crowd. That place is absolutely packed.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I'm desperately trying to un-see it :verysad


Mike is a nut. Very hard to watch at times...


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> SpikeTV is in around 100 million subscribers it a standard channel on cable on many networks.
> Your networks (abc,cbs, and nbc) are theoretically in every home probably 300 million homes, so Spike probably in 1/3rd of the homes that can get network channels.


OK, thanks.

The fighters know that the boxing community is waiting for them to give a good showcase on free TV for all the weekend sports fans.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> How are you back after beating upsher chambers? Like seriously....
> 
> And Lopez didn't look to good in his last fights either....and are we still talking about Lopez-Ortiz???
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> If I remember correctly didn't Berto look terrible vs Chambers?


From what I remember that prospect Eddie Gomez(I may have forgotten his name) did much better beating chambers than berto.....meh, maybe it was the style match up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's do this!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto is so lean


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

He always is ....but Berto in good shape


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Joe-Say-See-To(e)!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Lopez round. Berto got beat up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both guys are nervous. They both don't have the best of chins, so they are wary of each others power.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Dre!!

Counters are there!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Berto doesn't look right at all. He doesn't even have a style anymore.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 lopez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

East Lopez round, Berto can't find range, I don't know why he isn't trying to press Lopez and walk him down with a jab so he can get in range, like Maidana did.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both of these fighters should be at 140.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto is so lean


One of the most impressive backs in all of boxing, look at that crease

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Berto doesn't look right at all. He doesn't even have a style anymore.


Shit, long as he isn't trying that shoulder roll. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Berto doesn't look right at all. He doesn't even have a style anymore.


He is thinking too much under Virgil.
Might be better off going to what he used to do


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lopez knows what kinda fighter he is. Berto doesnt. Birdo just needs to be Birdo cuz he is gonna get whooped if not.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Lopez looking good so far.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh man, Berto doesn't have a damn thing. He is looking terrible. No zap, no hop in his step...nothing.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-0 Josesito, Berto isn't doing much of anything.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is thinking too much under Virgil.
> Might be better off going to what he used to do


yeah berto has a very low boxing IQ. He just needs to fight on instinct and tweak his mistakes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto looks like he knows what he wantst to do but is freezing.
Old Berto might have been wide and reckless but you knew he was doing what he planned on doing, pressing, getting inside brawling and occasionally pulling back to land a power counter. This Berto is trying to be a boxer puncher but he doesn't have the body to do it in 147, he's too small.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lopez showing several gears when it comes to movement, berto is moving at 1 pace, throwing 1 punch combinations.....nothing has changed....in fact he looks like he regressed, dudes legs don't work anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lopez hasn't even kicked it into 3rd gear yet. Birdo is doomed....even if he picks it up. Josesito can explode like a mother fucker. Brawling is Josesitos game.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto sucks, man.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Berto loosened up at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto is embarrassing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto has to drop Virgil, a great trainer for Berto would actually be Anne Wolfe.
The way she trains she would simply tweak Berto's mechanics and focus on getting him ready to go a hard 12 rounds full blast 3 minutes.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

No head movement, no bending of the legs.....what are you doing dude!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lopez right eye is fuked up


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

How about a body shot, Berto?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This card will win some fans


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto is actually starting to time and counter Lopez effectively now.
I just think Berto and Virigl are a terrible match.
Wolfe and Berto would be perfect, he is a lot more effective when he is pressing instead of trying to sit back and box and counter.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto is embarrassing


He is just having an identity crisis. He has been for a while now. Look now that he is just letting his hands go and 'fighting,' he is having much more success. You're right his IQ is low, he's just gotta be himself, and fight with his heart.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

unless lopez can avoid bertos jab his right eye is going to keep getting fuked up


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the crowd.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Daaaang Lopez looking slick off the ropes lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> He is just having an identity crisis. He has been for a while now. Look now that he is just letting his hands go and 'fighting,' he is having much more success. You're right his IQ is low, he's just gotta be himself, and fight with his heart.


You're right. Be more meldrick Taylor like than sweet pea


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto is trying to follow a gameplan and its killing him.
He is having success when he just goes though


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

First round that i have gave to Bertoe.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto is embarrassing


He having flashbacks...thinks its Guerrero in there again. :!:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto ws never a great fighter, but he has gotten worse since he has been working with Virgil. He thinks too much, d it' not natural for him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto is trying to follow a gameplan and its killing him.
> He is having success when he just goes though


True


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto got him


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah gat dqmn it!!!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes opez!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

sito hurt


HE IS DOWN
wow where have you been berto?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OK the beast is back


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a quick stoppage, give the man a full count Raul.
Bullshit.
Berto did flip the switch.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Over.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow Nice finish for Berto.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

terrible stoppage.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Berto fooled us


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bullshit stoppage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Berto told Virgil to chill out.
I got this.
Then he knocked his ass out.
That is pretty nice.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i have no idea what fight some of you guys were watching

i saw lopez with a busted right eye and the start of a busted left eye.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool

Go head Berto. :smile


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Daaaaamn! See, Berto needs to just let his hands go. His boxing looked terrible. When he thinks too much, he's in trouble


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ref was very fucking eager to stop that, didn't like that stoppage at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Quick stoppage but a good card for spike and a Friday. I hope this has fans tuning in


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Stoppage came early but Berto had plenty of time left finish up. Josesito looked lost after that first KD.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shitty stoppage.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lmfao quick stoppage

look at lopez face


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the ref is a fan of Lopez as a person and he was scared for him so he stopped it immediately.
I still think Berto needs a new trainer though, get with wolfe or shields IMHO


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

WTF!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good stuff 

Fun card man

Goodnwatchin wit y'all. :cheers


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

they shouldve gave him a 10 count. hes come back from alot worse, but oh well. im a little happy that berto finally got a decent win in. had he lost, it wouldve been retirement.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah. That was a quick stoppage, but it's good to see that Berto had the killer instinct back.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Crowd's booing the ref more than Berto.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The audience has no class.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ref jump in way too fast.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A great fight on NBC would be Berto-Guerrero 2 on the undercard of he Broner fight in June on NBC


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBC once a month on Spike, once a month on ESPN2, I'm losing this shit.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao quick stoppage
> 
> look at lopez face


it's irrelevant and you know it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously.....bad stoppage, but hey........he backed Lopez into a corner and landed the shot. 

Andre berto against a top welter is in for a hellish fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Alright guys, on to ShoBox.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Time to switch over to Shobox, main event about to start.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Alright guys, on to ShoBox.


Antoine Douglas has one of the loudest mothers in boxing......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if it really matters, but...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576583517129322496


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Antoine Douglas has one of the loudest mothers in boxing......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it on now?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> is it on now?


Yeah, on ShoBox. 2nd round just starting..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

got to say as much as he is a jeremy clarksonesque presenter is bunce he is better under pressure.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lamanna reminds quite a bit of Algieri, probably not as good though.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, on ShoBox. 2nd round just starting..


iim a brit we cant get it...just shawn porter fight...THAT i alreayd know th eresult of.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> iim a brit we cant get it...just shawn porter fight...THAT i alreayd know th eresult of.


Want some help? Not sure if it's worth watching based on the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, on ShoBox. 2nd round just starting..


...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Lamanna reminds quite a bit of Algieri, probably not as good though.


Okay, definitely not as good as Algieri. He's very average.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

down!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

supposedly


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

@thembones
yeah thanks bro but im alright.

he supposedly looks like algieri but is maybe just too weak at foot. same am movements/skinny long arms, pivoting on the lead left foot.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

who's on shobox?

Am I missing it>


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> who's on shobox?
> 
> Am I missing it>


It just ended.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Andre 'The Beast' Berto is back

Thurman and Porter both get one timed, his right hand is one of the most dangerous weapons in the sport


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter vs. Berto would be terrible for Haymon.
No need to close out Porter right now if you can string him along.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Spike's crew/production was pretty damn good. Good card.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought Karim Mayfield stepped in?

Good win for Berto and his confidence, but he's still the same fighter.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Berto looked like complete shite.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

purses from Friday's PBC card: Berto $800k, Lopez $450k, Porter $500k, Bone $150k, Arreola $20k, Harper $22,500


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Robbery in my opinion, I had it a draw.


Then it was a close fight and not a robbery you dick


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> purses from Friday's PBC card: Berto $800k, Lopez $450k, Porter $500k, Bone $150k, Arreola $20k, Harper $22,500


wow harper made more than arreola?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bone looked pretty good considering he was fighting above his weight and against Porter on 1 day notice I hope he isn't seriously injured.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Wasn't very impressed with 
Berto tbh. Good right hand to finish tho. Would like Berto Khan but obviously that won't happen.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> purses from Friday's PBC card: Berto $800k, Lopez $450k, Porter $500k, Bone $150k, Arreola $20k, Harper $22,500


Surely that can't be right that harper earned more than arreola?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

That was an early damn stoppage. Josesito was beating his ass.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

pijo said:


> Surely that can't be right that harper earned more than arreola?


Arreola with Haymon?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That Lopez stoppage was awful.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Chatty said:


> That Lopez stoppage was awful.


Maybe, but Berto looked pretty sharp and his stock definitely goes up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Maybe, but Berto looked pretty sharp and his stock definitely goes up.


You think?

He lost the first five rounds against a gatekeeper.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You think?
> 
> He lost the first five rounds against a gatekeeper.


He looked pretty solid to me. Tough fucker he is.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Then it was a close fight and not a robbery you dick


I do love a keyboard warrior. :thumbsup


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Chatty said:


> You think?
> 
> He lost the first five rounds against a gatekeeper.


:deal

He looked crap.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> I do love a keyboard warrior. :thumbsup


He's right though, how can you shout robbery when you had the scores level? All it takes is 1 round that the judges saw differently to score it a W.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> He's right though, how can you shout robbery when you had the scores level? All it takes is 1 round that the judges saw differently to score it a W.


Fair enough.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

For those who may have missed it.






Enjoy...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Then it was a close fight and not a robbery you dick


i was going to say something but i dont want to get into another argument here about something so stupid.

i told him before the start of the eighth round that chris was going to win a UD because it was a main events card as he probably doesnt gamble much on boxing


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

So does Berto now get King Kong?


----------

